# Beer/Wine Soaps



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wondering how you market these? When someone asks what the benefits are?

I've been wanting to do some wine soap like Lynn did. I did a 'sort of' wine soap the other day. Rebatched using wine as the added liquid to melt.

Some people use stale beer as a hair rinse...so I'm thinking shampoo bar maybe? Any other saleable suggestions?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If I ever make mine it will be for the vineyards in my town, kind of like Lynn. There are 7 vineyards in my little mountain town...4 have tasting rooms with sale items.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, Denise, thus I don't make it.

Maybe as just a novelty?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Aja-Sammati said:


> If I ever make mine it will be for the vineyards in my town, kind of like Lynn. There are 7 vineyards in my little mountain town...4 have tasting rooms with sale items.


Yes, I've thought of that too. But I'd think even the wineries would ask: Why? Why put wine in a soap? What will it do for/to my skin? What are the benefits? I mean--they'd have to market it too, but wouldn't they ask those questions of the soapmaker? I'm just thinking of questions that customers may ask...cuz they're ones that I would. ???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Why do we do anything in soap but make unscented, because it hooks them. Wine soaps sell really well around the holidays, beer soaps are super popular for Fathers Day...what gets somebody to pick up a bar of soap of yours, the color, the name, the scent? I can totally see how adding a wine name to your line would spur high end sales. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

If you do a google search too on wine soap you'll get some ideas on what some soapers are saying... 

2 things I read soapers say repeatedly (note I am not saying it is TRUE... just letting you know what is said...

1 - the sugar in the wine increases lather like doing bars with sugar or salt

2 - they talk of the vitamins and anti-oxidents in the fruit the wine is made from

You get some questions... but honestly not too many. I think there are preconceived ideas at work too. 

Having the local winery gives a nice *hook*... 

I've wanted to do beer shampoo bars, just have not gotten around to it, because I fondly recall Body On Tap. 

Like Vicki said I think there will be some high end customers too from a wine soap... but for me the biggie is to be able to point to the local winery...

I can see some areas this going over better or worse... I know here it can be mixed... there was some fuss here when they let the winery in. {{shake}}


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe read about Reservatrol for additional ideas about the benefits of wine...amazing stuff.
Yawl sell them some of our grapevine pottery while you are at it 
Lee


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Oooooh--YES! Cool idea Lee. 
I thought of doing wine soap with some grapeseed oil (label appeal  ). Would be great with your grapevine soap dish.
Maybe I'll have to work on a lotion with a bit of wine in it too.  Wonder how that would work out. ???


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

LOL, I just had this vision of getting pulled over and saying.....honest officer, I haven't been drinking, it's my lotion!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol hiccup!
You use grape seed oil in the recipe, too, got to stay with the label theme, and you use the Bacchus milky way molds or the grape cluster ones...I've been meaning to get on this for the last two years, but I don't even know where to start on wine fragrances- I can't stand the stuff!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL Ladies! 

I had sent a bar home with the winery & her dh loved it. Loves the idea of the next one I am doing... lime wine & margarita fo... and wants to know when I'll soap their Texas Sunset. LOL It is fun that the winery is as excited as I am.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's wonderful Lynn!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is so cool Lynn! Hope it keeps growing


----------

